# Is this clado?? and is it dying??



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone I finally got aquasoil cycled and now I have an algea problem here are my tank specs

29gal
ada amazonia aquasoil
around 30ppm co2
EI dosing - nitrate( I am staying right at 20ppm due to the soil)
I run 65watts of light for 10hrs with a 3 hour blast of another 65 watts in the middle of the lighting period
see my signature for the actual plants list and tank pics.

The puzzleing thing is this algea started bright green!! and now has turned brown. It is growing on everything including the glass and substrate. I don't see any more green stuff though.
I added 4 oto's and 2 SEA yesterday to try and clean it up. Any clues what it is and how to get rid of it??


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

A better zoomed picture of the first shot would be great.

Is it branched? What's the consistency? Slimy and soft? Or rough like a brillo pad?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

here are some better pics. When I remove it its soft but it looks like hair. I think it was clado but I think I am getting my tank in balance and it's starting to die?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If it dies that easily, I doubt it's clado. It doesn't look like clado either from the pictures. Maybe hair algae.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

whoo:supz: 
will my algea eaters take care of the dead?? or will it all have to be removed??


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd say it's staghorn algae from the picture and they are naturally that color so they aren't dead just yet... if you can get your hands on some SAE, they will take care of it in no time. GL


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely not clado. I also vote for hair or staghorn.


----------

